# Grote LED lights anyone?



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

Anone use either of these? I am considering them both, I can get a good price through my brother. Just wondering if they are as bright as other brands.

77863









and

76983


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Looked at both, didn't get a good price, so went with grotes Mini led beacon. We never really have any problems with grote stuff.


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

I turned one on in the store display while I was looking right at it, bad idea, I was seeing white dots for a bit.


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

the beacon is F&@$ing Bright


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

whe have one on our town trucks sanders and why did they copie whelens responder lp


----------



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

> why did they copie whelens responder lp


I think a lot of corp. only buy from one supplier. If that supplier copies a good selling model, they will sell it to there vendors if they use them exclusively.


----------



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

> Looked at both, didn't get a good price, so went with grotes Mini led beacon


Yea, they have 3 of the led beacons, each one just has more LED's stacked higher and is considerably more expensive. The one I posted is the middle sized one.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

whelen makes the light for grote and they slap grotes or truck lights name on it. also they do the same for fisher


----------



## Fiafighterdude (Jan 2, 2008)

kitn1mcc;655364 said:


> whelen makes the light for grote and they slap grotes or truck lights name on it. also they do the same for fisher


i knew about fisher beacuse i didnt know about grote thats kinda like whelen making the talon for galls and sound off making all the other galls lights


----------



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

Is the mini lightbar above as bright as the beacon? I am considering getting it, but don't know if it uses the newer LED's that are really bright. Anyone have video of either?


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

mx495, that's my question too. My Brother-in-law works for Acklands-Grainger and has given me a good price for the mini-bar. I'm still wondering how bright it would be, since it's not the linear model.


----------



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

Yea, I'm really interested in it, but would like to see more than just a stock photo. What do you mean by the linear model?


----------



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

I got the 76983. I will wire it up and try to take some pics in the next few days.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing pics...


----------



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

Sorry I don't have pics yet. I just got it hooked up. I can tell you that it is REALLY bright.I can't even look at it.lol I got the permanant mount and it has 6 wires. 12V, ground, pattern change, low brightness, your chosen default pattern, and one to sync to another light.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

mx495;699597 said:


> Sorry I don't have pics yet. I just got it hooked up. I can tell you that it is REALLY bright.I can't even look at it.lol I got the permanant mount and it has 6 wires. 12V, ground, pattern change, low brightness, your chosen default pattern, and one to sync to another light.


any pics of it?


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

Fiafighterdude;660060 said:


> i knew about fisher beacuse i didnt know about grote thats kinda like whelen making the talon for galls and sound off making all the other galls lights


You forgot about Code 3 making the Galls Traffic Busters also!


----------



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

Here are 2 pics, I'm trying to get a video uploaded.


----------



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

Try this for the video.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice.. Would love to see a daytime video too.


----------

